# Windows 10 Pro High Memory Usage When Running An Application



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

(System Informations)
Operating System: Windows 10 Professional
System Type: x64 Bit Based Processor
Processor: Intel R Celeron R CPU 1037U @1.80GHz
Intel'R HD Graphics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Whenever I open an application like Ex. Google chrome > The Ram Grows Up From 80% To 90% But How?
Becuase Window 7 Idle 30%-40% When Google Is opened 50% But why would Windows 10 Has High Memory Usage So Far? Is there anything I could do or fix this problem? 

Thank You! ~IvanDote


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in that computer:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

If that computer is a factory-brand one, advise what brand name and model name and model number it is.

---------------------------------------------------------------

We don't know how you use that computer and what's installed in it, so that may a reason for the high memory usage.
The Google Chrome browser is also known to be a memory hog.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Alright I'll try It thank you very much.


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1037U @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1941 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1034 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 463699 MB, Free - 245151 MB;
Motherboard: Notebook, W310CZ
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1037U @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 1941 Mb
> ...


That *Clevo W310CZ* laptop/notebook is running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit with a low performing Intel Celeron 1037U 1.80 GHz dual core processor and only 2 GB of DDR3 RAM.

That pretty much explains why its memory usage is so high.

It's also my guess it has the speed and performance of a turtle.

If you expect speed and performance to improve and memory usage to drop, you need to add at least another 2 GB of RAM to it.

That model laptop/notebook appears to have come with Windows 8 64-bit, so you must've upgraded it to Windows 10 64-bit.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

It's already 2 gb ram But this didn't happend before! Windows 8.1 Normal Idle 40% But when I upgraded to win 10 this happend


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 are different operating systems and have different system requirements.

It's obvious that Windows 10 is putting more of a load on your laptop/notebook than Windows 8.1 did.

You need to add another 2 GB of RAM to it if you expect speed to improve and memory usage to drop.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Flavallee If that's so How can I fix my? Windows 10 Slow Charms searchbar,start,settings?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As my colleague has said
Slows performance is and will remain a feature of that laptop, while you try and run windows 10 64 bit with the spec you have
Indeed it will never be fast
That all said High memory usage is not an error or fault as Windows 10 will use ALL available ram.
There is no purpose in ram being left unused
So much ram will be always used by the system
in your case as you can see
1941MB from 2048MB
Then ram will be used by hardware and listed as hardware reserved
Out of the remaining ram - there will be ram used by whatever you are running and the Windows system will then hold ram as standby, leaving only a small amount of free ram - the unused ram.

See screenshot








That said YOU have insufficient ram to run windows 10 64 bit effectively and smoothly
From you computer specs
*
Specifications

D - 2 Specifications

D

Processor
*

Intel® Celeron® *1037U *Processor

*1.80 GHz*, 2MB L3 Cache & 1600MHz

*Memory
*
Single Channel DDR3 Data Channel
Two 204 Pin SO-DIMM Sockets
Supporting *DDRIII (DDR3*) 1333MHz/
1600MHz (Real Operational Frequency
Depends on Processor) Memory

Memory Expandable up to 8GB

(Using 2GB/4GB/8GB Modules)

and that is what you need to do, as explained.

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------

